
RIP Redux: Dan Abramov Announces Future-Fetcher - petercooper
https://react-etc.net/entry/rip-redux-dan-abramov-announces-future-fetcher
======
acemarke
This article is completely wrong, and is based on a joke tweet from Kent C
Dodds and a complete misunderstanding of what Dan was actually talking about.
This should be removed.

